# How to achieve angles chamfer on curved edge?



## xcobar (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey everyone!

I have a project and I can't seem to find a way to do this in a precise way:

I need to make a chamfer, following a specific angle (60º). I would like to use a template and a router table or a hand router if possible, but I can't find a bit that would work for this.

The idea is to keep the same angle going around, but the template would guide to the bit enter and exit almost on a tangent of the curved edge.

Does anybody have an idea on how to do this without a CNC router?

This image should help to show what I'm talking about:







!

Thanks!!
Xcobar


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I carefully mark and then use a rasp for arm and belly bevels like that followed by files and sanding. If it looks good to the eye, that's what counts. It could be possible if you used the right raised panel bit and template and double stick tape on a router table I suppose. Something similar to this. https://www.toolstoday.com/v-5598-420-30.html For one that size, you might be better off with a shaper though.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The Whiteside #2318 is a 60º chamfer bit. To get the tapered profile, one way would be to cut the piece such that the chamfer follows the final surface profile, and then trim it to achieve the tapered look.


----------



## xcobar (Dec 28, 2020)

> I carefully mark and then use a rasp for arm and belly bevels like that followed by files and sanding. If it looks good to the eye, that s what counts. It could be possible if you used the right raised panel bit and template and double stick tape on a router table I suppose. Something similar to this. https://www.toolstoday.com/v-5598-420-30.html For one that size, you might be better off with a shaper though.
> 
> - Foghorn


Hey Foghorn, thanks for the reply!

I think the only part that would be really visible if there's any mistake made would be right at the new edge. If I could use a template to do at least that line, the rest could be just done by hand. Could it be at least a regular v-groove bit with 120º to mark that beginning of the chamfer? Do you know someone who makes a 120º v-groove?

Thanks,
Xcobar


----------



## xcobar (Dec 28, 2020)

> The Whiteside #2318 is a 60º chamfer bit. To get the tapered profile, one way would be to cut the piece such that the chamfer follows the final surface profile, and then trim it to achieve the tapered look.
> 
> - Rich


Hey Rich, Thanks for the idea!

I've seen bits like that, but I can't quite understand how the template would work in this case, since my board is about 1.75" thick. Do you have any reference I could look to try to understand how to do this?

Thanks,
Xcobar


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It could be roughed out with a pin router since the back lays against a table and the cutter is overhead like a CNC machine. A jig would hold the guitar blank at an angle. The reference surface is the bottom rather than the top.

While a complicated wedge shaped template for a hand held router could be made if you're going to produce more than one guitar, I don't recommend it. You're better off routing a bit of waste if you insist and removing the rest with hand tools.

You might have to use a bit shank extension too, and it would also have to stay out of the way of the "template" which is really just a jig to hold the router in a plane at a shallow angle to the guitar front.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I ve seen bits like that, but I can t quite understand how the template would work in this case, since my board is about 1.75" thick. Do you have any reference I could look to try to understand how to do this?
> 
> - xcobar


No template. The edge of the board is the template the bearing will ride against. The result will be an even chamfer all along the piece. To get the taper, trim the board to the final edge profile. You'll have to do some planning to get there. The initial profile of the edge needs to be cut so that you get the top right. Then you'll trim the edge such that you get the tapers.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> No template. The edge of the board is the template the bearing will ride against. The result will be an even chamfer all along the piece. To get the taper, trim the board to the final edge profile. You ll have to do some planning to get there. The initial profile of the edge needs to be cut so that you get the top right. Then you ll trim the edge such that you get the tapers.
> 
> - Rich


If I didn't already know what you were talking about…I probably wouldn't know what the hell you were talking about.
I tried to think of a simple way to verbally explain it as well, but so far you're doing a better job.
Where the hell is that slacker LeeRoy when you need him?! He could draw this up in no time. 
Maybe his Amazon hand plane and man bun came in the mail and he's distracted….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> No template. The edge of the board is the template the bearing will ride against. The result will be an even chamfer all along the piece. To get the taper, trim the board to the final edge profile. You ll have to do some planning to get there. The initial profile of the edge needs to be cut so that you get the top right. Then you ll trim the edge such that you get the tapers.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> ...


When your hair goes to the middle of your back you need to put it somewhere…...
Rich explained how I would do it.
Draw the top line of the curve, (adding the width of the profile to the edge) rout it, finish it with the bandsaw. 
No picture necessary….


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I've never done a profile like you're looking to do, so I may be way off, but can't you just build a template on top of your stock in to guide the router? As the template veers from the edge of the stock, the chamfer should fade out, right?

I'm probably missing something.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> I ve seen bits like that, but I can t quite understand how the template would work in this case, since my board is about 1.75" thick. Do you have any reference I could look to try to understand how to do this?
> 
> - xcobar
> 
> ...


This is what I would do as well.

The 2318 router bit will only get you 1/2" deep. I would use ROS with aggressive grit to get to final depth on deeper parts.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I'll just repeat rasp and other abrasive tools as it's by far the most popular and easiest way to do this on a guitar for a home builder. Precision is important for frets and scale.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I ll just repeat rasp and other abrasive tools as it s by far the most popular and easiest way to do this on a guitar for a home builder. Precision is important for frets and scale.
> 
> - Foghorn


That's no fun, Darrel. It's way too easy to explain and understand.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

This is the Woodcarving Forum not the router forum. This shape could be easily carved with woodcarving gouges. If you are going to do a dozen, set up your router template. But if you're doing it once, carve it!


----------



## xcobar (Dec 28, 2020)

This is great, everyone! Thanks for all the tips!

Loren, you gave me some ideas here that might become something a bit odd, but might work. Thanks!

Rich and LeeRoyMan, thanks! This is also something I'll test.

SuperCubber this would be the best way, but the angle of the chamfer is too wide, and I'm not sure I would find a bearing to fill the whole diameter of the bit. But this was my first thought too.

Phil32, I intend to make at least 5 of those on exotic wood. That's why I was trying to find somehow a place to use a jig, even if it would just to mar the line and part of the angle. I will still practice on cheaper wood to get tot the best result.

I'll try to test it in every possible way from here.

Thank you all!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> This is the Woodcarving Forum not the router forum. This shape could be easily carved with woodcarving gouges. If you are going to do a dozen, set up your router template. But if you re doing it once, carve it!
> 
> - Phil32


Goodness. The OP has been a member of LumberJocks for less than a day. Forgive him for choosing what you consider to be the wrong forum. I really never look at the forum a post is in, I just read the post and decide if I can contribute.

I'd rather welcome a new member and offer them support, than nitpick about whether their post was in the right area.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Maybe his Amazon hand plane and man bun came in the mail and he s distracted….
> 
> - Tony_S


I don't laugh out loud often reading posts on here, but that one sure did it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

We have ways…


----------

